# M6 problem's



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok, Yesterday I go to back out of my driveway and the shifter starts grinding and kicks out of gear. I stop push clutch in and place it in reverse, ease off clutch, start backing and it does it again. Sounds horrible. It is under warranty, so I will take to the dealer first thing Monday. Just wondering if this is an isolated thing or if it is a problem with the gto ??? Oh, and second is difficult to shift to unless I'm at about 3g rpm's....


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

You weren't all the way in gear. Sometimes when the transmission's cold in the morning, it'll stop and feel "somewhat" like it's in gear when it's really not. When you let out the clutch and it go time, the stick'll kick back out.

What I do now is when I get "the feel" that it's not quite there, I keep forward pressure (lightly) on the stick and when you let the clutch out about an inch or two, it'll pop the rest of the way no problem. Finicky or what?

Now, I don't know for sure about your problem with second, but I had one similar. I found I was using too much left angle when I was shifting into second. Again, it's a technique thing. Although natural reaction when you're on the left-hand side of the shift pattern is to hold all the way left, this will cause the shifter to hang on the gate to second. Pull straight back from first and I hit it right every time.


----------



## WS6GTO (Jun 4, 2005)

That's the T56 for you, same thing in the WS6. It'll feel like it's in gear and give it some gas and *pop* it's back in neutral. There's nothing wrong, it's just a heavy duty tranny and takes some force, you'll get use to it.

As for second, I don't know what to say, maybe it's skip shift, or maybe you're trying to hard, just move it straight back it should go right in, don't force it left.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Dragon 32 said:


> Ok, Yesterday I go to back out of my driveway and the shifter starts grinding and kicks out of gear. I stop push clutch in and place it in reverse, ease off clutch, start backing and it does it again. Sounds horrible. It is under warranty, so I will take to the dealer first thing Monday. Just wondering if this is an isolated thing or if it is a problem with the gto ??? Oh, and second is difficult to shift to unless I'm at about 3g rpm's....


This is what mine started doing the first time the tranny took a sh*t.... take it to the dealer!!


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

M6 problem update. Well it doesn't sound good. I took it to the Dealer first thing this morning. The Dealer called me about an hour after I dropped it off. They advised that they were going to have to take the tranny apart to locate the problem and that they had me a loaner ready.... I'll keep everyone informed as to what the problem turns out to be, so that if anyone has similar problem they can get it took care of...


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

M6 problem update. Well it doesn't sound good. I took it to the Dealer first thing this morning. The Dealer called me about an hour after I dropped it off. They advised that they were going to have to take the tranny apart to locate the problem and that they had me a loaner ready.... I'll keep everyone informed as to what the problem turns out to be, so that if anyone has similar problem they can get it took care of...


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Keep us updated!!!

Anyone had problems in the morning getting into gears? Sometimes 2nd is tough and today it would grind into 3rd or be very hard to get into third even w/ the clutch all the way down.


Car is an 06 w/ 1300 miles


----------



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

this morning i could hardly get the tranny in 1st. one time at a light i had to leave in 2nd because by the time i got frustrated with it, the guy in front of me was already threw the intersection and i was still sitting there. and 2nd and 3rd is hard when it is cold out. will changing to royal purple help when it is cold out


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Sometimes the T56 is a little tough to get into first. Just put it into any other gear -- as it will go -- bump the clutch a little -- and you'll be fine to go into first.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

Dragon 32 said:


> Ok, Yesterday I go to back out of my driveway and the shifter starts grinding and kicks out of gear. I stop push clutch in and place it in reverse, ease off clutch, start backing and it does it again. Sounds horrible. It is under warranty, so I will take to the dealer first thing Monday. Just wondering if this is an isolated thing or if it is a problem with the gto ??? Oh, and second is difficult to shift to unless I'm at about 3g rpm's....


I just dropped mine at the dealer for the same problem. I have 7K miles on my 06 and it has done it ever since I bought it new. I'll keep you updated. 
:agree


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

For me reverse is the a$$ bite, its hard in any weather.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

SloTymer said:


> For me reverse is the a$$ bite, its hard in any weather.


:agree 
Mine has gotten pretty bad.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Mine is almost out of warranty, and I've had a similar problem before, mostly going into reverse. Some say, it's normal, some say it's not. But I figure I'll take it to the dealer now just in case so if I'm lucky I can get a new tranny.

Something about things being new make me feel better even if I only have 
26K miles on it.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

My first tranny blew up at 30k miles.

I'm at 61k on the replacement, so far so bueno.

Royal Purple helps the feel immensely.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Update, I dropped the goat off at the dealer Monday, now Wednesday, I called them today and they said they had to order some part's for the tranny and I should have it back tomorrow Thursday. When I go to pick it up I will get a list of part's replaced and why.......


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Well, I called the Dealer today, Thursday. And they advised it would be a couple of more days. Reason ? They said GM did not send them some plastic spacer's and that they notified GM of the mistake. And GM says my car doesn't need the spacers, but the dealerships computer say's it does. So the Mech. said they had to mail GM a pic of what they are talking about...... Anyway's the Dealer's Service Dept. is closed on weekends. So it will be sometime next week before I get my Goat back. It wouldn't be so bad but my loaner is a 2005 Chevy Cavalier FWD 4 banger......


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Dragon 32 said:


> It wouldn't be so bad but my loaner is a 2005 Chevy Cavalier FWD 4 banger......


Neat. The official ride of Big Mike. Look at it this way, at least you'll have the whole weekend to do Joie Chitwood thrill shows in that thing. Holding the accelerator pedal to the floor for 30 seconds during every start up is good for a chuckle, too.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

Dragon 32 said:


> Well, I called the Dealer today, Thursday. And they advised it would be a couple of more days. Reason ? They said GM did not send them some plastic spacer's and that they notified GM of the mistake. And GM says my car doesn't need the spacers, but the dealerships computer say's it does. So the Mech. said they had to mail GM a pic of what they are talking about...... Anyway's the Dealer's Service Dept. is closed on weekends. So it will be sometime next week before I get my Goat back. It wouldn't be so bad but my loaner is a 2005 Chevy Cavalier FWD 4 banger......


I am suppose to take my goat back to the dealer for a paint defect and there is no way I will let them give me a sh***y car like that for a loaner.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

QSGTO said:


> I just dropped mine at the dealer for the same problem. I have 7K miles on my 06 and it has done it ever since I bought it new. I'll keep you updated.
> :agree


Friday. Day 3 at the dealer. The service writer called me and said they have been talking with tech support about the issue and haven't solved the problem yet. he said they would have to keep it longer. I went by the dealer to get some stuff out of my car this afternoon, and the trans was sitting by the car on the floor. It hasn't been disassembled or anything. I looked through bell housing to try to see the condition of the clutch. I looked at the pilot bearing and there was a big gouge in the flywheel where it meets the crank. The mechanic wasn't there, so I showed the service writer and the tech in the next bay. I asked each of them to ask the tech what happened and have him get back to me. And just to add insult to injury, if they open my trans, there goes the $50 worth of royal purple I put in 3 weeks ago. I'll know more Monday. I sure am getting tired of driving an impala.
 :shutme


----------



## Jondster (Dec 28, 2004)

I've got an '04 with 5700 miles. 

At 4K miles we noticed a difficulty in shifting into 5th, with it popping out, grinding when going in. Took it into the dealer at 4,900 miles - replaced 5th gear and the synchros. Clutch was re-torqued to new specs. The thing drove like a different car - we're in love !

At 5,200 miles the problem is back, only worse. Have to double clutch to shift into 5th or "lean" on the shifter. Back to the dealer at 5,500 miles. After 12 days in the shop, they replaced 5th and synchros again, plus replaced shift forks. I guess the tranny was apart twice and many calls were made to tech.

I've heard from others that the Tremec is a bit half-baked. I'm glad the warranty will outlive my ownership.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

jortegasr said:


> I am suppose to take my goat back to the dealer for a paint defect and there is no way I will let them give me a sh***y car like that for a loaner.



you probably won't have a choice, they don't have many options, for me it was a cav or a beat up silverado


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

QSGTO said:


> Friday. Day 3 at the dealer. The service writer called me and said they have been talking with tech support about the issue and haven't solved the problem yet. he said they would have to keep it longer. I went by the dealer to get some stuff out of my car this afternoon, and the trans was sitting by the car on the floor. It hasn't been disassembled or anything. I looked through bell housing to try to see the condition of the clutch. I looked at the pilot bearing and there was a big gouge in the flywheel where it meets the crank. The mechanic wasn't there, so I showed the service writer and the tech in the next bay. I asked each of them to ask the tech what happened and have him get back to me. And just to add insult to injury, if they open my trans, there goes the $50 worth of royal purple I put in 3 weeks ago. I'll know more Monday. I sure am getting tired of driving an impala.
> :shutme


Monday, Day 6. Went by dealer and the car was on the ground in the shop. The service writer said they are still working with tech support on fixing the problem. I asked him why didn't they take the trans apart to see if something is broken inside. He said they don't want to take it apart if they don't have to and there are steps that have to be taken by going through tech support. I don't want to pi$$ off the people who have to do warranty work on my car, but this is really getting on my nerves.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I had a Vette 6-speed, and a GTO 6-speed, on both I usually had to hit another gear like 3 or 4th, and then hit reverse. On the other hand on the Vette with 19,000 miles, it started popping out of 6th. GM eventually replaced the tranny.


----------



## DrFoster (Jan 23, 2006)

I had the second gear problem too, just got done posting somewhere else on here about that. It goes away with break in, or I shoud say, mine did at about 3000 miles. 

Reverse, not a big deal I've seen that on a ton of cars. Let the clutch out and the syncros and shafts will spin back up, clutch in and pop it back in. 

Take it to the dealer for a replacement and you'd be out a GTO for about 2-3 weeks in my area. Then, you'd have to worry about the kids in the service area blasting it around too.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

M6 Udate, Well here it is day 9 including Sat&Sun. Called to see if I was going to be able to get the Goat today, They advise that a bushing was missing from one of the part boxes that they had, and that they would have to order it again. Man, this is getting old. I want my G O A T.............


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

QSGTO said:


> Monday, Day 6. Went by dealer and the car was on the ground in the shop. The service writer said they are still working with tech support on fixing the problem. I asked him why didn't they take the trans apart to see if something is broken inside. He said they don't want to take it apart if they don't have to and there are steps that have to be taken by going through tech support. I don't want to pi$$ off the people who have to do warranty work on my car, but this is really getting on my nerves.


Tuesday, The dealer called me and said they need it another day. They are replacing the clutch and they had to order it. I don't think this will fix the problem, but if they wanna give me a free clutch, who am I to complain. W'ell see if it fixes it.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

QSGTO said:


> Tuesday, The dealer called me and said they need it another day. They are replacing the clutch and they had to order it. I don't think this will fix the problem, but if they wanna give me a free clutch, who am I to complain. W'ell see if it fixes it.


Wednesday. No word yet.:confused


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

My Dealer called today, They apologized for it taking so long and wanted to let me know it was GM's fault. Reason being that when the Dealer ordered the parts needed GM would advise that a particular part was not needed, so the Dealer would have to take a digital pic and send it to GM. They ( The Dealer ) advised that they talked with the GM tech about a particular part needed for my tranny and that the GM tech had to call a Tech in Australia to confirm a certain part for my car... Now the dealer advised GM will next day the part and I should have my car back by Friday.... My Dealer said that it would have been less time consuming just to replace the entire tranny but GM insisted to just replace all the parts needed. My Dealer stated that when GM get's the bill they will have wished they would of replaced the tranny...


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

QSGTO said:


> Wednesday. No word yet.:confused


Thursday. They are keeping it til Friday to test it out.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Good news, I called the Dealer today 02/16/06 1645 CST. They advised they had received the part's and that the tech was staying late to get it finished and it should be ready for me tomorrow...:willy:


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Let's see if they fixed the problem. Let us know how it drives.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Well, Here it is 02/17/06 Friday. I called the dealership, 0900 hrs cst. They advise they ran into some trouble last night and that they do not have a tool needed to put it back together and that it may be early next week before I get it [email protected]#$%^&*&^%$#@! and that's all I'm saying........


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

QSGTO said:


> Thursday. They are keeping it til Friday to test it out.


I picked it up Friday and they said they are not happy with it. They have already replaced the flywheel, pressure plate, clutch, slave cylinder and throwout bearing and it still does the same thing, just like I told them it would. They ordered a new reverse gear, synchro and lockout solenoid and it will be here Monday or Tuesday. I am dropping it off Monday afternoon and they said if this doesn't fix the problem, they will replace the transmission. Well, at least I have all the new friction stuff.
arty:


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

The gave me an 06 Hummer H3 for a rental!!!
arty: :cheers :rofl: :willy:


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

Got the GTO back yesterday and all is well after replacing reverse gear, synchro, and lockout. There goes all that royal purple.
arty:


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Congrat's on getting it back, A H3???, That's not right my dealer gave me a cavalier...


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

Dragon 32 said:


> Congrat's on getting it back, A H3???, That's not right my dealer gave me a cavalier...


David Taylor CADILLAC,Pontiac,GMC. High end customers get high end loaners from Enterprise rent-a-car. I got a brand new 06 Cadillac STS with 200 miles the first time, a 05 Impala 2nd, and the H3 last.
arty:arty:party:party:party:


----------

